# Effacer un album photo de l'ipad ??



## yabr (8 Avril 2011)

Bonsoir
Comment faites vous pour effacer un album photo de l'ipad ????
Je précise que cet album je ne l'ai pas importe depuis iTunes mais par le petit boitier dans lequel on y rentre la carte sd ....

Merci a vous et bonne soirée


----------

